

Andreessen And Horowitz Are Donating Half Their VC Income To Charity - cat_trick
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/25/andreessen-and-horowitz-explain-why-the-firms-partners-are-donating-half-their-vc-income-to-charity/

======
daenz
Though I'm not religious, there's a specific set of bible verses I think of
when I see news of someone being publicly charitable:

1 Take heed that you do not do your charitable deeds before men, to be seen by
them. Otherwise you have no reward from your Father in heaven. 2 Therefore,
when you do a charitable deed, do not sound a trumpet before you as the
hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory
from men. Assuredly, I say to you, they have their reward. 3 But when you do a
charitable deed, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,
4 that your charitable deed may be in secret; and your Father who sees in
secret will Himself reward you openly.

\--Matthew 6:1-4

I think it means that the spirit of charity is purest when it is anonymous.

~~~
rollypolly
No doubt about it, but the people on the receiving end probably don't care.

The intentions of Andreessen And Horowitz are good, so lets be positive about
this.

